# Unable to get C922 Pro Stream Webcam to work on FreeBSD-12.1



## byrnejb (Mar 23, 2020)

l looked at this thread, Thread .67486, but I was unable to get webcamd working.  The configuration I have used is:

In /boot/loader.conf  I have this:


```
cuse_load="YES"
```

In rc.conf I have this:


```
cuse_load="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
```

When I run `cheese` from the command line I see this:


```
cheese

(cheese:16245): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:18:48.822: Theme parsing error: cheese.css:7:35: The style property GtkScrollbar:min-slider-length is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version

(cheese:16245): cheese-WARNING **: 17:18:49.310: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(3774): gst_v4l2_object_set_format_full (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin35/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1:
Call to S_FMT failed for YUYV @ 960x720: Device busy
```

If I run `pwcview` then I get a tiny green window popup.  I I run `pwcview -s svga -f 30` then I see this:

```
pwcview -s svga -f 30
libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device busy
libv4l1: error setting pixformat: Device busy
Failed to set palette to YUV420P: Device busy
```
 
Any ideas of what to try next?


----------



## dch (Jun 15, 2020)

I can't speak for cheese etc, but I've gotten my c920 webcam (which is very similar) working. If you're interested in getting yours sorted out, try running webcamd in the foreground:


```
# webcamd -l
Available device(s):
webcamd [-d ugen0.1] -N 0x8086-XHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen3.1] -N 0x1b21-XHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen1.1] -N Intel-EHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen4.1] -N Intel-EHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 1
webcamd [-d ugen2.1] -N 0x1b21-XHCI-root-HUB -S unknown -M 1
webcamd [-d ugen3.2] -N Razer-Razer-DeathAdder -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen2.2] -N Yubico-YubiKey-OTP-FIDO-CCID -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen1.2] -N vendor-0x8087-product-0x800a -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen4.2] -N vendor-0x8087-product-0x8002 -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.3] -N vendor-0x04d9-USB-Keyboard -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.4] -N USB-Device-USB-2-0-Hub -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.5] -N Chord-Electronics-Ltd-Mojo -S 413-001 -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.7] -N vendor-0x0557-product-0x7000 -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.8] -N vendor-0x0557-product-0x2419 -S unknown -M 0
webcamd [-d ugen0.2] -N vendor-0x046d-HD-Pro-Webcam-C920 -S 7A9C9A7F -M 0
Show webcamd usage:

### run it in the foreground. We use the name etc to match in case
### on next boot, different USB devices are attached and the h/w path
### is different
### the -m is a parameter to flip the image because my cam is attached
### upside down. These can be listed in `webcamd -s`. There are many custom
### debug flags for some hardware devices, see if yours is listed!

$ sudo webcamd -N vendor-0x046d-HD-Pro-Webcam-C920 \
  -S 7A9C9A7F \
  -U $USER -G webcamd \
  -m v4l2-dev.v4l_vflip=1
webcamd 74029 - - Attached to ugen0.2[0]
webcamd 74029 - - Creating /dev/video0
webcamd 74029 - - Creating /dev/video1
```

Your vendor ID will differ, obviously.

wrt pwcview I've had the Green Window when some other application already has the device busy, and your error messages seem to support that. Make sure all your web browser windows are closed, then stop webcamd and run it manually as above in the foreground.


----------



## byrnejb (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks.  When I get a moment then I will give your sugestions a try.


----------

